# Kestrel SIM 180 Polisher



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi chaps

I'm on the look out for a reasonably priced rotary, so does anyone know if the kestrel SIM 180 is any good? Spec seems ok, soft start, electronic speed control, 800-3000 rpm, 6 speed settings, 1300 watt etc

Thanks for the input


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Ask JamesB he uses them every day.

I believe there pretty heavy but other then that ask James.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have one too`:wave:

Prefer the comfort of my Metabo - only down side to Metabo is getting used to the daft position of the speed control.

That said there is £100 price difference !

One the whole - its a good machine (Kestrel) the speed control is a little unsure of itself at times and takes a few seconds to adjust now and again.

Like you say its got soft start - Electronic speed control etc. and for the money its a steal (IIRC I paid £42)

The backing pad is pants IMO , bin it and put a 3M 14mm backing pad on instead:thumb:

HTH


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, sounds like a good buy then. Anyone know the best place to get one?

cheers


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry - can't help you there.

I got mine from autopaintpro but they don't stock them any more


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I do use the kestral on a day to day basis, i use these ones http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kestrel-Heavy...8299098QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

Not these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Kestrel-...Item?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ebayphotohosting i had huge problems with these they are pony IMO

But i just brought 3 Milwaukees after borrowing Doms Cp for a few weeks i was hooked


----------

